# Insurance ?



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

I have personal insurance on my car. Is that good enough, because Uber provides us with insurance when our Uber App is on. So if something happens when I do not have a rider, my personal insurance will cover it, and if something happens when I have a rider Uber will cover it. 

I do not really know the real, so can somebody inform me. Also, when my insurance company ask me in the future how many miles I have and I racked up like 60,000 miles in a year, what should I say.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

You are opening up a can of worms here, be ready for the onslaught.

There are many threads on here about insurance, i suggest you look at them. But a simple quick answer is no your personal insurance may not be enough.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/geico-would-cancel-my-insurance.6149/


----------



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

But isn't it that if we get into an accident while our app is on. then the Uber Insurance will cover it. So what does it mean that my personal insurance may not be enough, if The Uber Insurance will cover it. 

App is on: Uber Insurance
App is off: Personal Insurance.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Rider in car uber insurance, rider out of car your insurance.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Aris said:


> I do not really know the real, so can somebody inform me. Also, when my insurance company ask me in the future how many miles I have and I racked up like 60,000 miles in a year, what should I say.


ive had my insurance for several years, and cant remember if they ever asked how many miles i had on the car(after initially getting it of course)



unter ling said:


> Rider in car uber insurance, rider out of car your insurance.


correct
but of course the big hoo rah rah is that you shouldnt be using your personal insurance to ride around to areas that you start to turn on the app


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/forums/Insurance/


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> ive had my insurance for several years, and cant remember if they ever asked how many miles i had on the car(after initially getting it of course)
> 
> correct
> but of course the big hoo rah rah is that you shouldnt be using your personal insurance to ride around to areas that you start to turn on the app


Yes but some people still dont understand, and some never will


----------

